# "Willie Wimmer" Benefit Slam Fishing Tournament



## HOOKSPIT1 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Boat and Kayak Divisions*​ *"Calcutta" 50/50 Pay Out*​ *Willie Wimmer was shot in the back recently and is recovering but still unable to perform his daily activities which includes his profession as a local guide. *​ *Come out and show your support to one of your local fishing guides of Galveston Bay!*​ *Amazing raffles and auction items including Wet Sounds System (estimated $1000), multiple Hook Spit rods (average retail ($280), multiple Galveston Bay fishing trips (average $650), Boyd's O2 System, Yeti cooler, generators, and even a Red Neck Country Club Membership (estimated $2500).*​


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I am in!


----------

